
The long and winding road that brought “local” dishes to our plates - pepys
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/travel/local-cuisine-war-tradition-food-history-cultural-travel-180961610/?no-ist
======
Mikeb85
I love the history of cuisine. Cooking/restaurants was my first career and
true love. Every national cuisine is some sort of fusion of local ingredients
and techniques, as well as the traders, invaders who influence it, or the
explorers who bring back ingredients and ideas.

I think to the cuisine I grew up, Ukrainian, and most Ukrainian dishes and
ingredients can be traced from elsewhere. Cabbage rolls (holubsty) have an
analogue in dolma(des), perogies (varenyky) can likely be traced to China,
maybe via Italy, maybe not. Potatoes and tomatoes come from the new world.
Rice from the orient. Shashlyk possibly from muslim invaders, although the
history of kebab-like items goes back to the beginning of history. And so on.

And every cuisine has many interesting stories, Sicilian especially, as
pointed out in the article. Nice link.

